# Some more Monochrome



## Minds Eye (Apr 11, 2010)

Camera: Canon Digital IXUS 95 IS
Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture: f/2.8
Focal Length: 6.2 mm
ISO Speed: 80
Exposure Bias: 0 EV




Camera: Canon Digital IXUS 95 IS
Exposure: 0.033 sec (1/30)
Aperture: f/2.8
Focal Length: 6.2 mm
ISO Speed: 400
Exposure Bias: -1/3 EV


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 14, 2010)

bump!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 14, 2010)

Something says to me that flowers prefer to be presented with the beauty of their colours still visible... though that may only express my own preference, of course. But it feels like flower photos in black and white need a certain starkness in their composition, too, like little to no recognisable background, clear contrasts ... I can't express myself any better, I'm afraid. 

As to the second photo - that one works a lot better as a conversion to black&white than the flower photo, it has contrasts, the illumination of the gate brings out cool shadows. I myself am not so sure about the angle and less even about the heads, but maybe I am just too conservative a viewer and this is really good?


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 14, 2010)

For the flower I'm not sure I like the angle, and your depth of field isn't shallow enough, IMHO

I'd also agree that subjects with lots of color (like flowers) can look better in color.

But at the very least my guess is that flower is white and your camera has rendered it as a grey -- you'll want to change your levels.

For the arch, very nice.  Where was it shot?


----------



## bonobo_slr (Apr 14, 2010)

I second the opinion that flowers should 'mostly' be shot in colour - and usually the more vivid, the better. However, that is not to say that is the cast in stone rule. The first picture to me has no clear focus / attraction point. The (relatively) deep depth of field also creates a lot of clutter, preventing the eye from being led through the image.

Black & White photography, in my opinion, is all about contrasts - highlights and shadows. Your second image does this to much better effect with the only real criticisms are a replica of the previous comments - angle : buildings somehow look better from above and the heads in the shot perhaps unbalance the overall composition.


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 14, 2010)

bonobo_slr said:


> I second the opinion that flowers should 'mostly' be shot in colour - and usually the more vivid, the better. However, that is not to say that is the cast in stone rule. The first picture to me has no clear focus / attraction point. The (relatively) deep depth of field also creates a lot of clutter, preventing the eye from being led through the image.
> 
> Black & White photography, in my opinion, is all about contrasts - highlights and shadows. Your second image does this to much better effect with the only real criticisms are a replica of the previous comments - angle : buildings somehow look better from above and the heads in the shot perhaps unbalance the overall composition.



I don't know I kind of like the people in front of the building.  They're in shadow so you can't see them you just know there's this giant crowd there.

Maybe I'd change the angle / perspective but I like the shadows, but that's just me...


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks all


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 14, 2010)

Vaturin, this arch is the India Gate in New Delhi, I have some more that I will post in colour


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Aug 31, 2010)

I really like number one, but I'm not feeling number two.


----------



## Minds Eye (Aug 31, 2010)

most of the replies liked #2 and hated #1 ... goes to show that every one feels differently


----------



## skieur (Aug 31, 2010)

Both would be better in colour and with a little postprocessing.  In the second one, I would suggest that you watch out for perspective distortion when you are shooting up at buildings.  There are ways around the problem by adjusting camera angles, using a different lens and postprocessing.

skieur


----------

